# Jusuf Nurkic left off of Rising Stars ‘World’ team



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

> NEW ORLEANS — Ultimately, Jusuf Nurkic will use the All-Star break as a chance to get back home to Bosnia for a few relaxing days. But his omission from the Rising Stars Challenge, two teams comprised of rookies and sophomores, was at the very least eyebrow raising.
> 
> Going into Wednesday night’s games across the league, Nurkic was ninth among rookies (with 10 or more games) in scoring at 6.5 points, second in rebounding at 5.9 boards, and third in blocks (1.4). All solid. In January Nurkic has averaged 7.8 points, 8.2 rebounds and 1.8 blocks.
> 
> ...


http://blogs.denverpost.com/nuggets/2015/01/28/jusuf-nurkic-left-rising-stars-world-team/12481/


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

BShaw said it all. It's his fault for not getting him more minutes early.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)




----------

